# Worth it to buy? Warhammer novels



## Ken (Aug 14, 2009)

Just wondering are these two novels are worth it to buy and read? I have seaarch through reviews here but I cant find any unfortunately....Can anyone please tell me?

Warhammer : Warpsword 
by Dan Abnett and Mike Lee 

Warhammer : Lord of Ruin
by Dan Abnett and Mike Lee


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

I thought the series of Darkblade was well class. Make sure you start with the first book though.


----------



## Ken (Aug 14, 2009)

Alright, but what is the title for the first book?


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

BL website down at the moment so had a quick look on GW and they have the first omnibus book out that contains the first parts and also a second one out as well. 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1380012&prodId=prod1630068


Also look on play as they have both parts

http://www.play.com/Books/Books/4-/5429806/The-Chronicles-of-Malus-Darkblade/Product.html

http://www.play.com/Books/Books/4-/11636536/The-Chronicles-Of-Malus-Darkblade-Volume-2/Product.html

The second one is available to pre order.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ken (Aug 14, 2009)

So is it that, I buy either these 2 books:

http://www.play.com/Books/Books/4-/5429806/The-Chronicles-of-Malus-Darkblade/Product.html

http://www.play.com/Books/Books/4-/11636536/The-Chronicles-Of-Malus-Darkblade-Volume-2/Product.html

Or these 3 books:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1380012&prodId=prod1630068

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1150139&prodId=prod1095546

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1150139&prodId=prod1095551

are the same? They includes all 5 books into 2 volumes right?

By the way, the books sell in play are new or used? The 2 links you send for me ...

Thank you in advance


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i own the whole series and i must say i love these books! how ever i take it you have the first 3?


----------



## Ken (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh I see...Thank you 

Im going to buy the first volume then on November/December when the second volume released, I will buy another part


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I loved the books :so_happy: thought Bloodstorm was a massive letdown, though some of the action in the first half rocked, but the whole buiseness about the nurgle pirates just seemed to unrealistic


----------

